# Cookout at convention



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol if it is as bad as i think it may be we might as well not even sleep and just keep going all weekend.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*oh myyyy...... whats the name of that hang-over medicine again????? :gaga: :gaga: :help:*


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Midol helps with hangovers lmao.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

OK guys and gals, here is the latest and greatest. I was busy with the county fair and trying to fish ... now its trying to catch up with my work after being gone for a week. If I missed anybody ... please shout!!

Needs:
More deserts & salads
Another grill or two???

Updated list:
Walleye Fillets - Joe R
10-20lbs Perch  Gander Club (T-man)
4lbs Perch  Rich Stock (email)
20lbs of brats - Griffondog (T-man)
15-20lbs. of burger - Snareman (MS)
Venison steaks/roast - D&D (MS-pm)
5-6 pkgs burger buns - Snareman (MS)
Buns for Brats  Black Powder Trapper (MS)
Dogs & Buns  Fire1045 (MS)
10dz corn  Freepop and Scarlet (T-man)
15lbs Potatoes  Rich Stock (email)
25-30lbs Potatoes  GerryE (T-man)
Onions  fire1045 (MS)
Bacon - fire1045 (MS)
Baked beans  Wiggler, Mrs Gil (T-man)
Coleslaw  Johnd (T-man)
Mystery Salad  trapperjames (T-man)
Macaroni or potato salad  BigWhiskey (T-man)
Snap-bean (green bean) soup  SgtMaj Bob (T-man)
Venison sausage, crackers and cheese  Big Joe (T-man)
Hasenpfeffer log  Freepop (T-man)
Tomatoes - Snareman (MS)
Salmon Cheese balls - Paul Dobbins (T-man)
Fruit Salad  Rusty Axe Camp (T-man)
Amish Pies  Motorcop1 (T-man)
Mystery Desert - trapperjames (T-man)
Lemonade  Trapper Jon (MTPCA)
Ketchup & Mustard - BudnPike42 (T-man)
Salt, Pepper & seasoning salt - Rusty Axe Camp (T-man)
Plates, napkins, utensils, cups - Wolf Creek Products (T-man)
Tinfoil  BudnPike42 (T-man)
Aluminum pans  Fire1045 (MS)

Water coolers  Black Powder Trapper
Grills  TravelinTinner- 3 (T-man), Big Joe (T-man), Griffondog, Rich Stock (email)

Burners for fish & corn - Gil (T-man), Mister ED, Joe R - 2, Big Joe (T-man), BigWhiskey (T-man), Double Fryer  Rich Stock (email)

BIG cooler, couple of extension cords, breader for the fish - Mister ED
Hose, tarp, big kettles for the corn, tables, etc - Rich Stock

Reserves  
Table & another turkey fryer  Johnd (T-man) 
Turkey fryer  Gander Club (T-man)

I suppose there are a lot of folks out there that are not visiting the forums much these days ... if you can think of them, shoot them a PM to make them aware.

All donation proceeds from this cookout will go towards some type of scholarship for Becky's daughter Allison (this was what Joe was planning to do this year ... and it is a darn good idea). For those that did not know Becky Widring, she was a MTPCA director and long time secretary. Becky passed away on 2/18/10, after a long battle with cancer.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I know everyone is getting fired up ... and there are probably more than one of us that can't wait to uncork ... or maybe that should read be uncorked ... by the apple pie .

I *think* the food list is looking in pretty good shape, although I think we could still use some more desrts/salads/sidedishes. But we'll work with what we have.

If you are on the list to bring grills/fryers/etc ... please have them in the arena area in the early afternoon, 2-3 o'clock. Also, please be sure you have a nearly full LP tank, if you are bringing an LP fired unit (running out of LP almost got us one year).

I think want to have the potatoes prepped and on the grills by 4:45-5:00. That will free the grills by 5:40 to start the meat items shortly there after ... with the feed line starting at 6pm.

If you are bring food items that will need prepped ... we will want that there no later than 3pm (potatoes, corn, onions, etc).

If you are bringing a dish already prepped ... anytime before 5:45 should work great. 

I will have my 125qt cooler there. So, I will have room for most of the burger, dogs, venison, brats, & fish ... until cooking time.

We will need some help setting up and prepping ... at least 4 more people starting around the 3 o'clock time frame. Then about 5:30 ... we'll need 3 more minimum. Usually this is not an issue. However, this year, I can think of 5-6 people that normally are helping ... that will not be there or will be busy with other commitments during that time. So, *we need some frech bodies in the KP crew.*

Also would be nice to have a couple people on Sunday morning to help clean up whatever we do not get done on Sat evening.

I hope to be up there @ dinner time Thurs ... but the time is a little up in the air yet (depends on work). If you need to find me, I will be camping in my canvas Hilton (large Drk green, 8 man Cabela's Dome tent with a large non matching brn camo vestibule). You should see my drk blue Ford Exploder parked in front of it.

Also, we hope to have a large ... and I understand very orange ... enclosed trailer. We are hoping to park the trailer and work alond side it (much like we did with Dave D's a couple years back). This will let us hang a trap off it if needed, will serve as a wind block, and will give us location to maybe store some items (it might be pretty full already ... it is hauling some tables, grills, fryers, etc).


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all - one last post before I head out. We have had one persone that can not attend ... so a couple items have been added to the list.

If anyone needs me after about 1pm tomorrow, please call my cell 231-225-8302. - Ed

Needs:
More deserts & salads
Another grill or two???
Tinfoil 6-8 rolls  
Ketchup & Mustard - 


Updated list:
Walleye Fillets - Joe R
10-20lbs Perch  Gander Club (T-man)
4lbs Perch  Rich Stock (email)
20lbs of brats - Griffondog (T-man)
15-20lbs. of burger - Snareman (MS)
Venison steaks/roast - D&D (MS-pm)
5-6 pkgs burger buns - Snareman (MS)
Buns for Brats  Black Powder Trapper (MS)
Dogs & Buns  Fire1045 (MS)
10dz corn  Freepop and Scarlet (T-man)
15lbs Potatoes  Rich Stock (email)
25-30lbs Potatoes  GerryE (T-man)
Onions  fire1045 (MS)
Bacon - fire1045 (MS)
Baked beans  Wiggler, Mrs Gil (T-man)
Coleslaw  Johnd (T-man)
Mystery Salad  trapperjames (T-man)
Macaroni or potato salad  BigWhiskey (T-man)
Snap-bean (green bean) soup  SgtMaj Bob (T-man)
Venison sausage, crackers and cheese  Big Joe (T-man)
Hasenpfeffer log  Freepop (T-man)
Tomatoes - Snareman (MS)
Salmon Cheese balls - Paul Dobbins (T-man)
Fruit Salad  Rusty Axe Camp (T-man)
Amish Pies  Motorcop1 (T-man)
Mystery Desert - trapperjames (T-man)
Lemonade  Trapper Jon (MTPCA)
Salt, Pepper & seasoning salt - Rusty Axe Camp (T-man)
Plates, napkins, utensils, cups - Wolf Creek Products (T-man)
Aluminum pans  Fire1045 (MS)

Water coolers  Black Powder Trapper
Grills  TravelinTinner- 3 (T-man), Big Joe (T-man), Griffondog, Rich Stock (email)

Burners for fish & corn - Gil (T-man), Mister ED, Joe R - 2, Big Joe (T-man), BigWhiskey (T-man), Double Fryer  Rich Stock (email)

BIG cooler, couple of extension cords, breader for the fish - Mister ED
Hose, tarp, big kettles for the corn, tables, etc - Rich Stock

Reserves  
Table & another turkey fryer  Johnd (T-man) 
Turkey fryer  Gander Club (T-man)

All donation proceeds from this cookout will go towards some type of scholarship for Becky's daughter Allison (this was what Joe was planning to do this year ... and it is a darn good idea). For those that did not know Becky Widring, she was a MTPCA director and long time secretary. Becky passed away on 2/18/10, after a long battle with cancer.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*Ed what time you gonna roll in there??????*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably not until around 6pm. But not real sure. Have a guy coming to install high speed internet tomorrow ... not sure how long that will take. Was planning on having the Exploder packed tonight ... but never got home from work until 9pm.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll be rolling in late on Friday.....just look for the cloud of dust!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys that was a great meal on Saturday night. Thanks to all who donated and to all who put there time into making all that great food. Also thanks to all who volunteer there time to make the whole convention a success. 

Thanks again, 
Ed Peake


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

fire1045 said:


> Hey guys that was a great meal on Saturday night. Thanks to all who donated and to all who put there time into making all that great food. Also thanks to all who volunteer there time to make the whole convention a success.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ed Peake


 Thanks Ed,

Sorry I missed you ... you should have said something!! I knew you had been there as I saw the bacon, pans, dogs, etc, etc sitting in the coolers.

You're buddy introduced himself at one point ... but I never happened to see you, or was too busy to look.


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah I seen you a couple of times but you always looked like you were right in the middle of something so I didnt want to interupt you. My buddy did say he talked to you but he said I was no where to be found lol. Thanks again for heading up the meal it was great. We will have to get together sometime this fall and maybe do a little trapping or something. I moved up to Twin Lake this year so Im really close now. Are you going to be trapping that property again this year? I was just curious, let me know.

Thanks again,
Ed Peake


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I think so ... but I have not talked to Don since early summer. Still have to take his salmon out to him.


----------

